
Urine: Perfect Medicine - oetd9402
http://all-natural.com/natural-remedies/urine
======
bediger4000
Of course urine is the perfect medicine! That's why your body gets rid of it
instead of storing it internally!

Also, it can power batteries:

[https://newatlas.com/urine-battery/42866/](https://newatlas.com/urine-
battery/42866/)

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3685109/Caug...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3685109/Caught-
short-Researchers-reveals-urine-battery-charge-handsets-three-hours-single-
bathroom-break.html)

[https://newatlas.com/aluminum-battery-urine-
power/47849/](https://newatlas.com/aluminum-battery-urine-power/47849/)
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3544957/Batt...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3544957/Battery-
wee-bit-power-Fuel-cell-uses-urine-generate-electricity-developed-
researchers.html)

